# Best tattoos in the ufc!?



## mratch19

so this is totally random and i apoligize if its in the wrong section. id just like to see what you guys think are the nicest tattoos and most original in the ufc.

i personally think allesio sakara has really sick tattoos, or at the least the layout of them is wicked.


----------



## Soakked

Huerta's is pretty cool. Brock's dildo...er...I mean sword on his chest is the funniest *looks around*


----------



## mratch19

yeah huertas is simple but looks good. i like babalus too, sadly not in ufc anymore but still. and as for brocks... we wont even go there hahah.


----------



## King JLB

Agreed, even though tribal like tattoos are a tad overdone, Huerta's got a nice twist on his with the outline...


----------



## dudeabides

Alan Belc... er, nevermind I'll go with Legionarius too. :thumbsup: Wandy's is cool too.


----------



## mratch19

King JLB said:


> Agreed, even though tribal like tattoos are a tad overdone, Huerta's got a nice twist on his with the outline...
> 
> i agree it has a nice effect and good location for it. another guy i just thought of that wears the tribal well is Krzysztof Soszynski's tribal on his arms, not gonna lie its looks fuckin badass.


----------



## MagiK11

When Babalu was with the UFC, I liked his a lot but since he's not in the UFC anymore I'd go with Thiago Silva.









For some reason I've never been a big fan of Tribal tattoos. Like I don't mind Babalu's and Huerta's tribal but overall it's not a style I like at all.


----------



## mratch19

MagiK11 said:


> When Babalu was with the UFC, I liked his a lot but since he's not in the UFC anymore I'd go with Thiago Silva.
> 
> 
> For some reason I've never been a big fan of Tribal tattoos. Like I don't mind Babalu's and Huerta's tribal but overall it's not a style I like at all.


to be honest i agree, tribal is not something i like on most people and its not something id ever get but some people can pull it off nicely. i totally agree with babalu!


----------



## swpthleg

Huerta. It's the best twist on a tribal I've ever seen.

I've always liked GSP and Fitch's kanji, and not just because they're on GSP and Fitch. 

Chuck's head tat is badass, IMO.


----------



## geoff0011

Gotta go with Huerta. I've always been a fan of it...or maybe it's just him. :sarcastic12:


----------



## Sekou

maybe?


----------



## AK-Bronco

I would have to go with Chris Leben


----------



## PheelGoodInc

Sekou said:


> maybe?


I hope he loses every time because of that tattoo.


----------



## D.P.

Gotta go with Sakara.


----------



## kay_o_ken

alan belchers butthead tattoo is definitely the best


----------



## steveo412

Couldnt find a pic but krzysztof soszynski has some a wicked gargoyle on his back, I think he only had it for his last fight and it didnt look quite finished


----------



## PheelGoodInc

I know I'm not in the UFC, but I just got my first tattoo last month... it says the quote in my signature.


----------



## NZL

Brandon Vera man! He looks like some bad ass who has travelled time 2000 years into the future to kick ass.


----------



## narcotix

Belcher's johny cash's tat is so brutal, it looks like he gained like 50 lbs...

Id like to see Lebens back piece, it was looking pretty sweet the last time he was in the ring.


----------



## shatterproof

Jason Macdonald has a wicked tradiational sleeve.

Sakara also has some work that looks real nice from a distance. Hard to judge without seeing it upclose but the artists followed his lines well which is as important as the art.


----------



## elardo

kay_o_ken said:


> alan belchers butthead tattoo is definitely the best


Thread closer.


----------



## Soldier16

huertas is awesome!

but i also like the one frank mirs back ... the outlines look pretty well so far!


----------



## InAweOfFedor

mratch19 said:


> King JLB said:
> 
> 
> 
> Agreed, even though tribal like tattoos are a tad overdone, Huerta's got a nice twist on his with the outline...
> 
> i agree it has a nice effect and good location for it. another guy i just thought of that wears the tribal well is Krzysztof Soszynski's tribal on his arms, not gonna lie its looks fuckin badass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha Ha Soszynki looks kinda gay...
Click to expand...


----------



## Indestructibl3

justhadtosay said:


> rogan


HOLY ****!


----------



## georgie17891

never knew rogan had a tatoo


----------



## No_Mercy

Gotta go with "The Axe Murderer" tribal tat in the back of his head. When he bics his head, with that staredown especially back in the Pride days...he was a straight up "killer."


----------



## MooJuice

my fav tattoo:


----------



## funkyboogalooo

And that's all she wrote


----------



## Hammerlock2.0

funkyboogalooo said:


> And that's all she wrote


So Lesnar is not the only one with a cock tattooed on his upper body. :confused02:

By the way I gotta go with Sakara. That tattoo is just straight up awesome. Usque ad finem!


----------



## Couchwarrior

Brandon Vera, no question about it. Not only do his tattoos look badass, they are also very unique.


----------



## Evil Ira

Inside of the UFC: Wanderlei Silva

Outside of the UFC: Aleksander Emalianenko.


----------



## DrunkenFist

lesnars wang tattoo is the absolute worse(sp?)

best tatts gotta go to emelianenko(aleksander) although he isnt in the UFC, and whether its poorly done or not belchers CASH tattoo is awesome, just because johnny is!!! hahaha:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## No_Mercy

Evil Ira said:


> Inside of the UFC: Wanderlei Silva
> 
> Outside of the UFC: Aleksander Emalianenko.


Yah I have to agree with that one. Alex's tats are hardcore. 

Couple posts back on the third page I also put "The Axe Murderer."


----------



## dawe

i really dont like any of the tribal tattoos. i do like alan belchers johnny cash, although the artist could have done a better job.

joe rogans has to win from everything posted so far.
for actual fighters, GSP.


----------



## Seperator88

LEGIONARIUS without a doubt. He takes the top 10 spots for coolest tattoos, his chest piece is way sick. Lebens back piece is sick too


----------



## The Horticulturist

Sleeves= Thiago Silva

Straight up Tats= Brandon Vera, HANDS DOWN.


----------



## mmawrestler

justhadtosay said:


> rogan


That is deffiantley one of the coolest sleeves ive ever seen. I like how me has the DMT chemical compound on it.

Also as much as i hate leben, his back samurai one of the coolest ever. anybody got a pic?


----------



## NATAS

I know he isnt in the UFC but i Think aleksander Emilianko's russian jail tatts are straight up badazz

I also think Kendel's arm band thingy with feathers looks real tight.

Anyone care to post em up?


----------



## MooJuice

def agree with aleks having wicked tatts.

the giant image of death was so appropriate. scary russian man..


----------



## dawe

upon seeing Unleashed tonight i would like to add Luigi Fioravanti's name to the thread, even though he did get cut....


----------



## ESPADA9

PheelGoodInc said:


> I hope he loses every time because of that tattoo.


Why you hatin esse?

The funny thing is he's not even very "brown" and probably has plenty of Spanish ancestry (white).

I have some tattos that represent my family ancestry but they're NOT based around skin color, I'll never get the politics of skin color.:confused02:


----------

